# JComboBox 2 Spaltig, aber nur eine Anzeigen



## tobi88 (11. Sep 2008)

Moin,

Ich möchte gerne eine JComboBox erstellen, die ich dynamisch aus einer Tabelle auslese. 

Die einfache Lösung wäre, die 2 Felder als einen String umzuwandeln, aber dieses möchte ich nicht.

Ich möchte es gerne so haben, wie es in Access ist. Das ich mehrere Spalten angeben kann und nach beliebigkeit die Spalten ein- und ausblenden kann.

hintergrund ist, dass ich über die spalte id (die ich ausgeblendet haben möchte) meine beziehungen steuern möchte.

ich hoffe ihr versteht mich und könnt mir weiterhelfen 

mfg
tobi


----------



## SlaterB (11. Sep 2008)

du kannst in deine JComboBox höhere Objekte einfügen, 
die mehrere Infos haben (Id + Name, setter + getter), 
aber deren toString() nur den Namen ausgibt


----------



## Oli (11. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

hatte das selbe Problem, ich habe dann einfach der Combobox den Namen der ID gegeben.

combobox.setName(meineID);

Grüße Oli


----------



## Marco13 (11. Sep 2008)

Wenn man irgendwelche Objekte in eine ComboBox legt, wird statadrmäßgi das angezeigt, was bei "meinObject.toString()" rauskommt. Wenn man einen eigenen renderer verwendet http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/combobox.html#renderer kann man anzeigen, was man will. 

Die Objekte könnten von einer Klasse sein, die eine ID enthält

```
class Item
{
    String getDescription() { ... was in der ComboBox als Text erscheinen soll }
    int getID() { .... }
}

// In de ComboBox nur die "Description" anzeigen
public Component getListCellRendererComponent(
                                       JList list,
                                       Object value,
                                       int index,
                                       boolean isSelected,
                                       boolean cellHasFocus) {

    Item item = (Item)object;
    setText(item.getDescription());
    ....
}
    

// Woanders die ID vom ausgewählten Element holen
Item item = (Item)combo.getSelectedItem();
int id = item.getID()
```


----------



## tobi88 (11. Sep 2008)

Danke für die Anworten  Ich bin jetzt schon ein kleines Stück weiter 

Ich versuche gerade das mit dem Renderer. Damit komme ich leider noch nicht so gut zuerst. Ich breche mir, damit schon fast den Arm ab. Bisher bin ich schon mal soweit gekommen:


```
package testing;

import java.awt.Component;

import javax.swing.JComboBox;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JList;
import javax.swing.ListCellRenderer;



public class JComboBoxTest {
	
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		String[] werte = { "1, eins", "2, zwei" };
		
		JFrame frame = new JFrame();
		JComboBox combo = new JComboBox(werte);
		
		combo.setRenderer( new ListCellRenderer(){

			@Override
			public Component getListCellRendererComponent(                                       JList list,
                    Object value,
                    int index,
                    boolean isSelected,
                    boolean cellHasFocus) {

				
				String[] tempArr = value.toString().split(",");
				JLabel label = new JLabel();
				label.setText( tempArr[1] );
				
				System.out.println( tempArr[0] );
				
		        return label;
			}
						
		});
		
		frame.add(combo);
		frame.pack();
		frame.setVisible( true );
	}
	
	class Item {
		String id;
		String text;
	}

}
```

Das ist schon mal fast so wie ich es brauche.  

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die ganzen funktionen nun von der JComboBox verschwunden sind, zb kann ich nicht mehr in einen eintrag springen, wenn ich auf eine taste klicke.

wann und wie wird eigendlich getListCellRendererComponent aufgerufen? beim ersten start der combobox wird schon gleich 1 2 1 1 ausgeben. versteh das noch nicht so ganz.

gruß
tobi


----------



## Michael... (11. Sep 2008)

Dafür extra einen eigenen Renderer zu schreiben find ich ein bisschen übertrieben. Warum nicht wie von Slater vorgeschlagen eine eigene Klasse schreiben die sämtliche "Spalteneinträge" entgegen nimmt und die Methode toString() so überschreiben, dass nur die gewünschten "Spalten" in der ComboBox dargestellt werden.


----------



## Marco13 (11. Sep 2008)

Ja, je nachdem, welche Klassen dort angezeigt werden sollen. Wenn du dir aussuchen kannst, was bei "toString" zurückgegeben wird, kannst du natürlich einfach toString passend implementierten, und brauchst dann keinen Renderer mehr.

Aber WENN du einen verwendest, dann eher so

```
combo.setRenderer( new DefaultListCellRenderer(){

         @Override
         public Component getListCellRendererComponent(                                       JList list,
                    Object value,
                    int index,
                    boolean isSelected,
                    boolean cellHasFocus) {

            
            String[] tempArr = value.toString().split(",");
            this.setText( tempArr[1] );
            System.out.println( tempArr[0] );
            return this;
         }
                  
      });
```
(DefaultListCellRenderer erweitern, und nicht immer ein neues Label erstellen).


----------



## SlaterB (11. Sep 2008)

> Ja, je nachdem, welche Klassen dort angezeigt werden sollen. Wenn du dir aussuchen kannst, was bei "toString" zurückgegeben wird, kannst du natürlich einfach toString passend implementierten, und brauchst dann keinen Renderer mehr. 

theoretisch man kann es sich sogar immer aussuchen, 
wenn in einer Klasse die toString() schon implementiert ist, dann erstellt man sich ein neue Klasse, 
deren Objekte die anderen Objekte enthalten und toString() passend implementieren,

macht natürlich jede Menge Aufwand, ob man den möchte muss man bedenken,
ein Renderer wäre wohl einfacher, aber die Möglichkeit besteht immer


----------



## tobi88 (11. Sep 2008)

Michael... hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dafür extra einen eigenen Renderer zu schreiben find ich ein bisschen übertrieben. Warum nicht wie von Slater vorgeschlagen eine eigene Klasse schreiben die sämtliche "Spalteneinträge" entgegen nimmt und die Methode toString() so überschreiben, dass nur die gewünschten "Spalten" in der ComboBox dargestellt werden.



Das versteh ich nicht so ganz. Wie kann ich denn die Werte übergeben und die dann zurück geben in die JComboBox??
Ich habe jetzt eine neue klasse erstellt.


```
public class Item {

	private String id;
	private String text;
	
	public void setId(String id) { this.id = id; }
	public String getId() {	return id; }
	
	public void setText(String text) { this.text = text; }
	public String getText() { return text; }
	
    @Override
    public String toString() {
        return "id = " + id + "      test = " + text;
    }
	
}
```

Was kommt jetzt in meine gui klasse? was für werte übergebe ich? 

meine gui klasse sieht jetzt so aus:


```
Item item = new Item();
		Object[][] obj = { {1, "eins"}, {2, "zwei"} };

		for (int i = 0; i < obj.length; i++) {
			for (int j = 0; j < obj.length; j++) {
				switch (j) {
				case 0:
					item.setId( obj[i][j].toString() );
					break;
				case 1:
					item.setText( obj[i][j].toString() );
					break;

				default:
					break;
				}			
			}
			System.out.println(item.getText().toString() + "bla" );
		}
		

		JComboBox combo2 = new JComboBox();
```


Meine Ausgabe sieht so aus:
eins
zwei


sollte diese aber nicht sein:
id = 1     text = eins
id = 2     text = zwei


??????

ich steh total auf dem schlauch


----------



## SlaterB (11. Sep 2008)

> System.out.println(item.getText().toString() + "bla" ); 

hier gibts du nicht toString() von Item aus, sondern nur vom String text

schreibe mal

System.out.println(item.toString() + "bla" ); 


was genau in deinem Programm passieren soll, was richtig oder falsch ist,
kann ohne Informationen aber niemand sagen


----------



## tobi88 (11. Sep 2008)

Ich habe 2 Tabellen.

Tabelle Person
ID | Name

und Tabelle Rechner
ID | Rechner | Anlagennr | Seriennr  | ID_Person


Auf der Gui kann man nun den Rechner, Anlagennr, Seriennr, usw als textfeld eingeben. Nun möchte ich aber eine Person Auswählen, die in der Tabelle Person steht. Die Felder des Kombinationsfeld lade ich dann aus der Tabelle Person. Nun will ich dem Anwender nicht die ID zeigen und möchte diese Ausblenden und dafür den Namen der Person ausgeben. In der Rechnertabelle soll dann die ID der Person gespeichert werden.

Ich habe jetzt erst vor kurzen angefangen java zu lernen und komme aus der accessentwicklung(wenn man das so sagen kann ^^ ich bin ein armer azubi). da geht sowas in weniger als einer minute.

liebe grüße
tobi


----------



## tobi88 (11. Sep 2008)

Mir ist den ganzen Tag lang noch diese dämliche Combobox durch den kopf gegangen. ich habe jetzt eine lösung gefunden, die das macht was ich will.


```
import java.awt.event.ItemEvent;
import java.awt.event.ItemListener;
import java.util.HashMap;
import java.util.Iterator;
import java.util.Map;

import javax.swing.JComboBox;
import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class JComboBoxDemo {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		JFrame frame = new JFrame("Demo");
		
		final Map werte = new HashMap();
		werte.put("Max", 1);
		werte.put("Peter", 2);
		werte.put("Hans", 3);
		
		String[] werteUebergabe = new String[werte.size()];
		int i = 0;
				
	    Iterator it = werte.entrySet().iterator();
	    
	    while( it.hasNext() )
	    {
	      Map.Entry me = (Map.Entry)it.next();
	      werteUebergabe[i] = (String) me.getKey();
	      i++;
	    }
	    
				
		JComboBox combo = new JComboBox(werteUebergabe);
		
		combo.addItemListener( new ItemListener(){

			@Override
			public void itemStateChanged(ItemEvent e) {
				String key = ((JComboBox)e.getItemSelectable()).getSelectedItem().toString();
				System.out.println( "id = " + werte.get(key) );
			}
			
		});
				
		frame.add( combo );
		frame.pack();
		frame.setVisible( true );
	}

}
```

die hashmap würde ich durch aus einem resultset füllen lassen

3 fragen habe ich aber noch

1.frage:
warum muss das hashmap auf final stehen? 

2.frage
wieso bekomme ich 2 mal den rückgabewert der id? kann ich das auch nur einmal ausgeben lassen?

3.frage:
wie ist der lösungsweg? kann man das vielleicht noch besser lösen? ich habe dann ja 2 schleifen ( hashmap füllen und array aus hashmap erstellen, damit ich die werte übergeben kann) drin. ist das nicht sehr zeitaufwendig? geht das nicht geschickter?


würde mich über antworten freuen 


grüße 
tobi


----------



## SlaterB (12. Sep 2008)

1.
damit genau festgelegt ist, welches Objekt werte in der anonymen inneren Klassen verwendet wird,
ein nicht-finales Objekt könnte nach Zeile 44 noch verändert werden, welches gilt dann?
aus meiner Sicht eine reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme von Java

2.
es werden immer zwei Ereignisse erzeugt, diese musst du unterscheiden und nur bei einem eine Ausgabe durchführen

schau dir das Event e an, da muss es einen Typ geben oder
e.isValueAdjusting() (oder ähnlich geschrieben) ist true/ false


3.
die externe Map ist recht schlau aus meiner Sicht,
(obs für dein Problem eine gute Lösung ist, ist damit noch nicht gesagt, aber gibt viel schlimmeres)

das Array sollte auch schneller zu erzeugen sein:
map.keySet().toArray() oder wenn man ein Set nicht in ein Array umwandeln kann dann 
new ArrayList(map.keySet()).toArray()

ist ohne weitere Arbeit dann ein Object[], aber das geht ja auch


----------



## tobi88 (12. Sep 2008)

```
import java.awt.event.ItemEvent;
import java.awt.event.ItemListener;
import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.HashMap;
import java.util.Iterator;
import java.util.Map;

import javax.swing.JComboBox;
import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class JComboBoxDemo {
	

	public static void main(String[] args) {
	  
		JFrame frame = new JFrame("Demo");
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation( JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE );
		  
		final Map<String, Integer> werte = new HashMap<String, Integer>();
		werte.put("Max", 1);
		werte.put("Peter", 2);
		werte.put("Hans", 3);
		  
		String[] werteUebergabe = new String[werte.size()];
		
		int i = 0;
		        
		Iterator it = werte.entrySet().iterator();
		  
		while( it.hasNext() )
		{
			Map.Entry me = (Map.Entry)it.next();
			werteUebergabe[i] = (String) me.getKey();
			i++;
		}
		         
		        
		JComboBox combo = new JComboBox(werteUebergabe);
		        
		combo.addItemListener( new ItemListener(){
		
		@Override
		public void itemStateChanged(ItemEvent e) { 	 
			if( e.getStateChange() == e.SELECTED ) {
				String key = ((JComboBox)e.getItemSelectable()).getSelectedItem().toString();           
				System.out.println( "Die ausgewählte Person hat die ID " + werte.get(key) );
			}
		}
		         
		});
		            
		frame.add( combo );
		frame.pack();
		frame.setVisible( true );
	}

}
```

Das mit dem toArray() habe ich nicht hinbekommen. ich bin so erstmal mit der Lösung zufrieden 

Ich habe e.getStateChange() == e.SELECTED statt e.isValueAdjusting() genommen. geht ganz gut 

vielen dank für die hilfe


----------

